# Aubachtal MTB Rennen Wiesthal 06-07.09.2008



## mtbmarcus (27. August 2008)

Bald ist es wieder so weit.
http://www.tsv-wiesthal.de/ausdauersport/MTB06/mtb-frame.htm


----------



## Kurare84 (28. August 2008)

Hi,

kann man die Trails mit Starrgabel fahren? Oder verliert man zuviel Zeit? Sind die Bergabtrails dieses Jahr recht lang?
Bin nur auf der 30km Strecke unterwegs. Kurz und knackig wäre meine Devise...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (29. August 2008)

Ich würd mal sagen, bei der 30km gehts, würde ich auch machen. Ist halt auch wieder ne Sache der Fahrtechnik und dem Mut...? Die Trails werden bergab sicher ruppig sein, aber keine krassen Dinger. Breite Reifen, wenig Luftdruck wird helfen.


----------



## Redhead74 (29. August 2008)

Servus, 
was meint ihr Eurobike oder Wiesthal, ich bin schon die ganze Woche am Überlegen und kann mich nicht entscheiden....


----------



## Lunde (29. August 2008)

Also die Trails in Wiesthal sind sicher auch mit Starrgabel fahrbar. Auf einige Wurzeln musst du dich allerdings einstellen. 

Zu Redhead: Bei schönem Wetter Wiesthal ansonsten EUROBIKE


----------



## ko5tik (29. August 2008)

Wie ist die Strecke?  So änhlich wie Frammersbach?


----------



## herr.gigs (29. August 2008)

Naja, da Wiesthal die Nebengemeinde ist....? 
Nur die Anstiege sind nicht all zu lang, wie in Frammersbach.

Ich würd auf jeden Fall auf die Eurobike, Rennen kannst du das ganze Jahr fahren...


----------



## flocu (29. August 2008)

@herr.gigs:
Mir hat man erzählt, daß die Strecke net so langweilig wie Frammersbach sein soll. Wenn du meinst daß Wiesthal genauso anspruchslos ist, dann überleg ich mir das nomma mit dem Start.
Hatte eigtl. auf sowas wie biebergemünd gehofft, mit n paar trails...


----------



## Aubachbiker (29. August 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

die Strecke kann man nicht mit den anderen Spessart-Marathons vergleichen.
Die Strecke ist mit kürzeren Anstiegen und häufigen Richtungswechseln gespickt.
Kaum hat man sich an einen Berg eingefahren ist man oben. Dafür sind ein paar steile Rampen ein. Die Abfahrten enden öfters in einer Spitzkehre in den nächsten Anstieg.
Auf den ersten 23km bekommt man kaum Schotter zusehen. Danach erhöht sich allerdings der Anteil der Schotterpisten was Genehmigungstechnisch bedingt ist.
So mancher wird sich vieleicht über den Umstand freuen, anderen ist es dann wieder zu viel Schotter.
Am Samsatg, dem 30.08.09 um 13:00 Uhr ist eine Streckenvorstellung. Kommt vorbei und sammelt doch selbst Eindrücke von der Strecke.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## herr.gigs (30. August 2008)

@flocu: Fahr am Besten selber hin und sehs. Mir gefällt die Strecke sehr gut. Aubachbiker trifft es auf den Punkt!


----------



## flocu (30. August 2008)

Na das klingt scho besser, juchui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (30. August 2008)

klingt intressant, ich werd am Start sein!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (30. August 2008)

Ich werde auch dabei sein! 60km Strecke


----------



## NoBseHz (30. August 2008)

jo dann sehen wir uns ich bin der dürre Hansel in Orange


----------



## KermitB4 (31. August 2008)

Ich werde auch dabei sein.

Ich finde die Strecke ist mit Starrgabel schon sehr heftig zu fahren. Bin die Strecke gestern und heute gefahren und finde die Abfahrten mit Wurzeln so arg verbockt, dass ich aufjeden eine Federgabel vorziehen würde. 

Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Welche Zeit wollt ihr fahren?

MFG


----------



## mtbmarcus (31. August 2008)

Ich bin dafür daß ALLE mit Starrgabel fahren.(Außer mir, ich fahr Epic) Schon auf grobem Schotter bin ich mit einem guten und leichten Fully im Vorteil. Von Wurzeltrails und anderen ruppigen Passagen will ich ja erst gar nicht reden.


----------



## KermitB4 (31. August 2008)

Besonders die 1. Abfahrt und die Abfahrt runter zur Landstraße Richtung Habichsthal ist wirklich derbe.

Wiesthal ist immer die einzigste Strecke, wo ich mir ein Fully wünsche.

@ Marcus, wir funken morgen mal.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (1. September 2008)

uh Wurzeln und so.. für mich als Leichtgewicht sind das Totfeinde gleich neben den langen flachen Schotterpassagen. Ich werds mir aber erst beim Rennen anschauen können, nachdem ich die Strecke nicht kenne. Gestern sind bei uns bei der Kothenrundfahrt von ca 12-15 MTB Fahrern die ich kenne 5 abgeflogen - ich inklusive (aber is nix passiert ) - da kann das mit den Wurzeln ja was geben


----------



## KermitB4 (1. September 2008)

Das ist eine recht hohe Ausfallquote!


----------



## NoBseHz (1. September 2008)

auf jeden Fall! War auch schlecht ausgeschildert. Na gut ich bin Biebergrund gefahren, das Nonplusultra wenns ums Ausschildern geht aber trotzdem da war so gut wie nüscht ausgeschildert. 

Ich hoff bloß wie Schwein, dass am Wochenende im Aubachtal s Wetter trocken ist! Biebergrund war ja schon 13° im Wald und meine Mandeln müssen eh schon raus  Hoffen und Bangen ey ich komm nicht gut klar mit Kurven mit Schotter und Wurzeln wenns nass ist... aber ich werd wohl alles geben  60km da guck ich mal was geht und wie gut mein Stehvermögen ist, habe viel zu viel Grundlagenausdauer trainiert und viel zu wenig Tempo von daher is das so n kleiner Test für mich. Naja, mein Ziel heuer war aber auch die Ausdauer


----------



## flocu (2. September 2008)

13° beim Biebergrund?
Gefühlte 40°, wenn Du mich fragst!
Bis Sonntag dann, freu mich scho auf die Schlammschlacht.


----------



## KermitB4 (3. September 2008)

Frühs hatte es noch kühle Temperaturen in Bieber. Vorallem als die Langstreckler los sind.

MFG


----------



## NoBseHz (3. September 2008)

ohne Witz das muss so bei Kilometer 50 gewesen sein hm weiß nicht vielleicht um 11.30 (wenn der Start um 9 war) da hab ich mal aufs Termometer geschaut... 13° ungelogen. Ich hatte auch Probleme mit den Mandeln ... jetzt grad siehts auch nicht gut aus, wenn ich aufwach isses echt eklig und fühlt sich schon dezent entzündet an. Ich will auch nochma andere HNOs besuchen, kann ja nicht sein, dass die raus müssen. Ich kenn die Leute, bei denen die Mandeln raus mussten die waren richtig am A*, mich störts halt etwas und beim Biken etwas mehr.


----------



## ko5tik (4. September 2008)

Wie viele Teilnehmer werden den Erwartet?  Bleibt es etwa bei 28 auf 60er Runde? 

Gruß,


----------



## Aubachbiker (4. September 2008)

Hallo,

der Anmeldestand ist Heute, 9:30 Uhr 90 Starter auf den 6m km und 77 starter auf den 30 km - Tendenz steigend.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## NoBseHz (4. September 2008)

klingt gut, da muss man dann aber vor fahren im Matsch oder?


----------



## Adrenalino (4. September 2008)

@aubachbiker
Vielleicht kannste mal morgen und am Samstag ein Update zum Streckenzustand geben! 
Als ich das letzte mal bei euch war gab es die denkwürdige Schlamm & Wasserschlacht......anno 2005......U-Boot fahren trifft es eher  sowas möcht ich net nochma erleben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (4. September 2008)

Streckenzustand war bis gestern morgen gut. Heute würde ich dann nach Dauerregen heute nacht und über den Tag auch recht viel als nicht mehr so gut bezeichnen. Wie es weiter geht wissen die unterschiedlichen Wetterseiten noch nicht so richtig.
Habe heute vorne Schwalbe NN und hinten einen neuen RR montiert. Mit meinen Conti RaceKing komme ich bei der Strecke nicht so weit.


----------



## Adrenalino (4. September 2008)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Streckenzustand war bis gestern morgen gut. Heute würde ich dann nach Dauerregen heute nacht und über den Tag auch recht viel als nicht mehr so gut bezeichnen. Wie es weiter geht wissen die unterschiedlichen Wetterseiten noch nicht so richtig.
> Habe heute vorne Schwalbe NN und hinten einen neuen RR montiert. Mit meinen Conti RaceKing komme ich bei der Strecke nicht so weit.



Hmm.....tendenziell solls in eurer Ecke die nächsten Tage trockener bleiben als bei uns hier......und dazu noch wärmer werden ( aber das ist derzeit wirklich keine große Kunst ) daher hoffe ich daß die Strecke einigermaßen abtrocknet.

Naja, seitdem ich Continental Edge fahre schreckt mich nix mehr ab  selbst im trockenen rollen die super! 

Die pflügen sich echt überall durch......


----------



## Aubachbiker (5. September 2008)

Streckenverhältnisse

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit gestern auf der Strecke unterwegs.
Gestern waren die Woalwege ziemlich nass, teilweise Matsch.
Im vergleich zu 2005 aber harmlos.
Heute sind die Waldwege nur noch als feucht zu bezeichnen.
Wenn nicht weiter regent werden die Wege mit Ausnahme einiger Pfützen
zwischen km 3 und 6 trocken aber nicht staubtrocken sein was mir am liebsten ist.

Also ab an den Start.

Wir sehen uns am Sonntag.


----------



## ko5tik (5. September 2008)

Zu Vermeidung unnötiger Umweltbelatung biete ich eine MFG von Wiesbaden aus
( Sonntag, so etwa ab 6 - 6:30 ).


----------



## mschuerli (5. September 2008)

Hi,

wie siehts mit eurer Reifenwahl aus?

Kermit-> am Sonntag ist der Fotograf auch wieder am Start

Da gibt es wieder geile Race Pics!! Also immer!

Gruß Michael


----------



## KermitB4 (5. September 2008)

Meine Reifenwahl bleibt wie immer die gleiche. Ich verändere nix wegen etwas Schlamm und Wasser.

Das gleiche ich mit Fahrtechnik aus.

@Michael: Super! Ich freu mich schon. Ich hoffe nur er hat ein gutes und spektakuläres Plätzchen zum Knipsen!

MFG


----------



## NoBseHz (5. September 2008)

Der Wetterbericht klingt in Ordnung. Solange es am Sonntag nicht von oben drauf regnet habe ich denk ich mal nur die üblichen Probleme sprich im Downhill zu leicht und insgesamt zu langsam  aber wenn von oben die Suppe runter kommt bin ich ziemlich geleckt weil ich Brillenträger bin und ohne geht wirklich nichts. Naja ich werds auf jeden Fall drauf ankommen lassen  bis Sonntag!


----------



## mschuerli (7. September 2008)

@Kermit super Leistung heute!! Glückwunsch!

Strecke war absolut geil nur mir gings heut net so gut

Bist du in Bad Orb auch dabei? Bist du die Strecke da schonmal gefahren?

Gruss Michael


----------



## flocu (7. September 2008)

Schee wars, top Veranstaltung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (7. September 2008)

Hier mein Rennbericht nach dem Motto "Schöne Schei*e":
Hab am Start nur nen schlechten Startplatz abbekommen (so 40.-50.). Am ersten Anstieg vor mir viele ausgeklickt und sonst was >> Zeit verloren. Dann hab ich mich vorgearbeitet und war ungefähr 30. als mir der Schaltzug hinten flöten gegangen ist - nach 5km. Bin dann noch etwa 20km mit nem 19,5er Schnitt gefahren - hinten lag die Kette halt nur aufm kleinsten Ritzel. Dann hab ich aber gedacht so ne Kacke bevor ich die Schaltung noch ernsthaft ruinier und abnutz (kleines Kettenblatt vorn auf kleines hinten etc.) hör ich lieber auf. Die Strecke, die ich bis dahin gesehen hab, war zwar schön aber viel zu leicht zu fahren. Ansonsten eine gute Veranstaltung, bloß waren halt keine Top-Leute auf den 60km unterwegs. Ich hätte so die 2:30 angepeilt und habs an den Ergebnislisten auch gesehen, dass Bekannte von mir die ich locker pack 2:40 gefahren sind. Naja, jetzt will ich noch ein Rennen über 60km fahren heuer, damit ich den Tag heute sozusagen "nachholen" kann.

Und Michael und Flo >> herzlichen Glückwunsch zu euren guten Ergebnissen!!!


----------



## KermitB4 (7. September 2008)

DANKE FÜR DAS LOB UND DIE GLÜCKWÜNSCHE!

Heute hat es besser geklappt als ich es am Start gedacht hätte.

Bin schon kurz nach dem Start auf Aufholjagt gegangen und war bis dato ca. 50 km von der Führungsgruppe entfernt. Oben auf der ersten Höhe, leistete ich mir berab einen saudummen Fahrfehler und stürzte. Da Gott sei Dank nix passiert war, musste ich mich wieder auf meine Position vor kämpfen. Bergab ging ich es dann etwas langsamer angehen. Die Strecke war heute wieder mal extrem rutschig, vorallem mein Vorderrad fand nicht sonderlich viel Grip. Was aber nicht am Reifen sondern an dem vielen Schlamm gelegen hatte.

Da mein Ziel war, mein Bike ohne Schäden und Pannen ins Ziel zu befördern und bester Frammersbacher zu sein, habe ich mein Soll erfüllt und bin nebenbei noch 5. in der Gesamtwertung und 3. in meiner Altersklasse geworden. Was will man mehr?

MFG


----------



## mschuerli (7. September 2008)

Fährt jemand in Bad Orb? Oder lohnt es nicht?

MFG


----------



## Glocke (7. September 2008)

> Die Strecke, die ich bis dahin gesehen hab, war zwar schön aber viel zu leicht zu fahren.



@Nobsehz: Aber die Showeinlage sah nicht schlecht aus, hätte ich eine sec später abgedrückt wäre es ein lustiges Bild geworden. ;-)

@Michel: scheiß Pfefferminzschnaps, gell?? War wieder ein geiler Tag. ;-)


----------



## KermitB4 (7. September 2008)

Glocke, hast du wieder ein paar Bilder von mir? Wo hattest du gestanden?

@ Michael, ich bin am Überlegen: Bad Orb oder Frammersbacher Bike-Biathlon und anschließender Umtrunk

MFG


----------



## mschuerli (7. September 2008)

Am 20.9 ist bei uns auch Biathlon das wär doch auch was für dich! 
Und Sonntag Bad Orb ballern

http://www.schuetzengilde-rodenbach.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (7. September 2008)

mein Problem ist, dass ich selbst mit niedrigem Puls, kein Scheunentor treffe. 

Ich denke ich werde Bad Orb rocken, wenn noch ein paar Leute vom Team mitfahren.

MFG


----------



## mschuerli (7. September 2008)

Au ja ich Rock auch mit!

War da schon Streckenbesichtigung? Kann man die nochmal abfahren?


----------



## KermitB4 (7. September 2008)

Streckenbesichtigung war schon, abfahren weiss ich nicht.

Wäre sinnvoll dafür mal einen extra Thread aufzumachen. Hau mal den Glocke an, ob er mich geknipst hat.

MFG


----------



## mschuerli (7. September 2008)

Hat sein ICQ grad zu gemacht!

Aber er hat welche von dir mein ich!

Kennst du die Strecke?

Wenn nicht machst halt mal Guide!


----------



## NoBseHz (7. September 2008)

Glocke is ja klar dass mir sowas wenn auf 5000km mal dann vor deiner Linse passieren muss !!! =D egal ich wollt n Olli eigentlich nicht behindern weil der hatte auch nen Defekt und ja mir war klar, dass er von hinten gekommen is. Dann wollt ich halt vor dem Baum anhalten und eigentlich hatt ich auch gar keine Lust mehr und naja man ist halt nicht immer Herr seiner Dinge  is aber nichts passiert!

Ach ja ich sollte "zu leicht" vielleicht etwas genauer beschreiben: Bergab klar knifflig bei den Bedingungen und wie ihr alle wisst bin ich bergab einfach ein Wackelkandidat (trotzdem auf 5000km 3 mal "ungeplant abgestiegen" plus das heute =D) aber ich hab Berge vermisst, da waren vielleicht Anstiege aber so richtig Höhenmeter hat man da niergendwo gemacht. Das find ich "zu leicht" - und das kommt mir auch überhaupt ned entgegen weil auf der Ebenen oder bei leichtem Gefälle radeln mir alle etwas schwereren einfach davon, bergauf eben nicht. Naja jetzt such ich mir vielleicht noch ein 60km Rennen damit ich das heuer auch noch mal gemacht hab.


----------



## mschuerli (8. September 2008)

Abend,

gibts schon einen Bad Orb Thread?

MFG


----------



## Glocke (8. September 2008)

@Michel: gibt nur einen interessanten Thread, und der ist vom letzten Jahr. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=240106&highlight=bad+orb

@Nobsehz: Das Bild ist nichts geworden, aber wenn ich eine sec später abgedrückt hätte wäre es das Bild des Jahres. Passiert ist dir ja zum glück nichts. Sah aber lustig aus. ;-)






Weitere Bilder vom Sonntag sind gerade unterwegs Richtung Internet ! ;-)


----------



## NoBseHz (8. September 2008)

ja passiert is ja vorher schon genug. Aber dir hätt ich das Foto gegönnt! Du bist wie immer der Foto-Held des Tages   
Der Untertitel *gg*


----------



## Aubachbiker (9. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

die Bilder vom Rennen sind online.
Ich hab auch einen Link auf die Fotos von Glocke gesetzt.
Glocke hat wiedeinmal SUPER Aufnahmen gemacht.
Dafür ein Danke und Danke das Ihr beim Rennen da wart.

Gruß aus Wiesthal.

Gerd


----------



## NoBseHz (9. September 2008)

ich find die Bilder vom Kinderrennen echt super, wenn ich die so seh dann seh ich das Nachwuchsproblem n weng geringer  die Wombacher krachen ja richtig rein, da bekommen schon so Stöpsel die Haibikes zugeschustert =D man hätt ich doch nur früher angefangen ^^ (ne Scherz)
ich glaub auf dem einen Foto nachm Start sieht man mich noch wie ich über meinen Startplatz fluch und Gas geb aber ansonsten sind fast nur die anderen Orangen zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glocke (13. September 2008)

ist dieser Herr nicht auch hier im Forum vertreten?? Die Wade kommt mir bekannt vor. ;-)


----------



## NoBseHz (13. September 2008)

jetz komm ich ned mehr ganz mit, welchen Herren meinste denn?


----------



## Glocke (14. September 2008)

ich meinte den Herren auf diesem Bild, irgendwie hat die verlinkung von dem Bild beim letzten Post nicht geklappt.


----------

